# Can scooter blennies change colors?



## altcrash (Feb 20, 2007)

I have a scooter blenny that seems to turn.... well kind of pale when i feed him. It's a bit strange and to be honest worries me a little. Is this normal?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Not to my knowledge do they change colors. I had 2 have them that died about a week to 2 weeks after they were changing to a pail color. Didnt want to worry you, but what does he look like like. Was he thick when you bought him and now hes skinny?


----------



## altcrash (Feb 20, 2007)

He is a little skinny but i'm in the process of fattening him up and I am quite optimistic. I feed him frozen brine shrimp 2 to 3 times a day and he is eating quite well so i don't think that he will starve.... though it did take me some time before i came about this routine. 

The changing color thing seems to be a defence mechanism as it only happens when I feed him and my hand is in the tank. Yesterday i noticed he turned pale during his feeding as well as this morning (this morning it was dramatic and scared me a little) but latter in the day he looked great!


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Mine pales at night due it blending in with the substrate it buries itself in. It is very bright at feeding times.


----------



## Andre (Feb 19, 2007)

never seen one turn pale.


----------

